# Please critique Tucker



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Bench kneed.
He's rather stocky.
Sickled hocked.


love his color!!

eta-
splay footed and cow-hocked.


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

**** yes he is extremely stocky. He stands at about 16.2 so hes just a huge tank....


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

He has a really short and thick neck. And for some reason his entire hind end doesn't look right. It just doesn't fit the rest of him and makes him look off balance.

I really love his color, and his barrel for some reason. He's got a really cute face too, but for a PMU I think he turned out pretty good. I still think he might have some draft in him, but that's just me.


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

*mlkarel2010*- Thank You for the crit, Yes he does have a very thick neck. He looks really nice with a roached mane though...lol I don't think he was very happy about it. I always thought he had a nice overall balance, but thats why I posted this. To learn more about conformation and balance. Poor tucker the guinea pig.... No matter he is my baby and will always be.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Er, his left front looks clubbed. Is it just the picture?


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

No its not a club foot. For some reason it always looks that way in pictures, but in person there is nothing clubbed about it. It stems from years of bad trimming before my boyfriend took over. We are working on lowering that heel now, but its a slow process and don't want to do too much at once.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

ArticMyst said:


> No its not a club foot. For some reason it always looks that way in pictures, but in person there is nothing clubbed about it. It stems from years of bad trimming before my boyfriend took over. We are working on lowering that heel now, but its a slow process and don't want to do too much at once.


Good strategy. I think you pretty much covered everything I would have mentioned in your opening post on the conformation front.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

His balance doesn't look that bad in the third picture, but the first two don't do him much justice. I think it's the way he is standing or the angle of the camera or something that makes it look weird


----------

